# a little International funk..



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*just a little bored, so i decided to do this.*

_Despite a double-double effort by both Candace Parker (Tennessee / Naperville, Ill.) and Tina Thompson (Houston Comets), who combined for 46 points and 21 rebounds, the 2006 USA Basketball Women's Senior National Team (10-1 / 4-1 Opals World Challenge) dropped its final game of spring training to host Australia (4-1) 76-65. In a little bit of consolation, the United States came away with a first place finish due to the fact that the USA's victory over Australia in Cairns was by 20 points. China (2-3) finished in third place after defeating Chinese Taipei (Taiwan / 0-5) 91-61. _ 

_Parker and Thompson's efforts throughout the tournament, which saw Parker average a team-high 18.0 ppg. and 8.4 rpg., and Thompson post averages of 17.0 ppg. and a USA-best 8.6 rpg., earned them a spot on the five-member All-Opals World Challenge Team. Australia's Lauren Jackson of the Seattle Storm was selected MVP, while China's Miao Lijie and Taipei's Feng-Chun Chiang rounded out the all-tournament mentions. _ http://www.usabasketball.com/seniorwomen/2006/06_wnt_exh-11_story.html


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

thanks.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Go the aussies...finally got some over team USA


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

reno2000 said:


> Go the aussies...finally got some over team USA


I am wondering if Coach Donovan took a weak team over to Australia so they could get that elusive win, knowing that she would get a multi-year contract out of Lauren Jackson for the Seattle Storm, if the Opals beat Team USA???

I don't mean to smear the integrity of the USA Head Coach, but come on??? It was great for the youngsters, and shows that the future is bright; but now the Americans have been beat by an Opals team that was missing two of their heavy hitters. They have to be mentally jacked up out of this world.

One thing's for sure, USA Basketball better be ready to work hard to maintain their gold medal winning streak. And I would hate to see the losses come against Anne Donovan...one of the most decorated players in the history of women's national team.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I am wondering if Coach Donovan took a weak team over to Australia so they could get that elusive win, knowing that she would get a multi-year contract out of Lauren Jackson for the Seattle Storm, if the Opals beat Team USA???


when you look at it, it makes perfect sense. I'm sure that was the whole "story" behind it.
They should've just picked Coach Van to take care of the Opals..he never fails.


----------

